# Perps 2013 Chronicles Reading List - The Reviews



## Perpetual Man

As I have mentioned elsewhere this year my opening reading salvo (and probably for the entire year) will be based around books written by members of the Chronicles, whether they are still active, or be they big publishers or self published.

I'll just explain how I'm going to do things: The books will be chosen at random, when I finish one I'll randomly select the next. Up until now, for the most part of the year I've been reading comic books, trying and failing to catch up with the never decreasing backlog.

The 8th of January sees the release of A Memory of Light, the final book in the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson. As it's been so long since this series started I'm treating myself to this little (or not so little) novel to tie up all loose ends before starting the Chronicles novels.

The Chronicles books will be joined by several publications by small press publisher Spectral Press. These are mostly short stories/novellas and I'm falling behind on them, so I'll be including them in the random reading pile, and just for the hell of it, there will be one book from my main to be read pile, probably one of my favourite authors in the first instance Robin Hobb, and the odd graphic novel...

I'll publish the full list of books to be read here just before I start and if anyone has slipped under the Chronicles radar and wants to add their own to it just let me know.

There is little more to say other than I'm really looking forward to this...


----------



## Perpetual Man

Actually just looking at this and I realised that I had the title wrong, it should be 2013 not 2012, so if there are any Mods looking at this is it possible to change it?

Chalk it up to the idiot Perp missing the change of year...


----------



## Perpetual Man

Right I've finished A Memory of Light and put the Wheel of Time to rest, (you can read the review here: A Memory of Light)

And I'm now starting the Chronicles reading list - books written specifically be Chrons members, whether traditionally or self published. The following list makes up the list. If I have missed anyone who wants a book added please let me know. But everyone on this list (with the final exceptions) is or has been an active member of Chrons:

In no order:
Urbis Morpheos by Stephen Palmer
Dragon's Tongue by Laura J Underwood
Brass Man by Neal Asher
The War Gate by Chris Stevenson
Undercurrents by Thomas S Grimes
Bane of Souls Thaddeus White
The Hidden Stars by Madeline Howard (Teresa Edgerton)
The Alchemist of Souls by Anne Lyle
King of Thorns by Mark Lawrence
The Blade Itself by Joe Abercrombie
Imperial Assassin by Mark Robson
The Noise Within by Ian Whates
Echoes of War by Steven Poore
The Source by William G. Gee
City of Masks by Mary Hoffman
Simon and the Wardrobe of Destiny by Ellis Jackson
Space Captain Smith by Toby Frost
The Empress Graves by E J Tett

In addition to these there will be one book added from my regular reading pile, just so I feel I'm not neglecting it (!). In this instance it will be Renegade's Magic by Robin Hobb

And I will be adding books/novella/Chapbooks from smallpress publisher Spectral Press, who have been mentioned on Chrons, and I'm way behind with the reading.
First up from here will be What Get's left Behind by Mark West.

In the case of my regular book pile and Spectral press, once a book has been chosen another will be added.

The way it is going to work is when I finish one book I will randomly choose another (the use of neglected Roleplaying die will be the agent of choice)

And when I finish each book I will be posting a review on Goodreads and here (and possibly other places). As with my challenge reviews I will be looking at positives, but the reviews will be fair.


----------



## Perpetual Man

First up is Space Captain Smith by Toby Frost


----------



## Perpetual Man

First one finished and what an enjoyable read: **** (out of five):

Where do you begin to review a book like this? It's so much more than it appears!

On the most basic level it is a rip-roaring Science Fiction adventure that set a small crew on a rather small space ship against invading alien armies and evil human factions. But as I say that is the most basic level.

Not that I am overly familiar with the genre, but I would add the term steampunk to the mix. The descriptions of the workings of the spaceship give me that old world feel, and the whole thing, despite being set in the 26th Century seems to have an early Victorian feel.

But perhaps the most important thing, the most obvious thing about Space Captain Smith is that it is funny. In fact, not just funny but FUNNY. This is a book that knows what it wants to do and does not hold back. It hits you around the jowls with a laughing stick and does not let up until you finish. It's not something you read for a few pages and wait for the next laugh to come, the next laugh is backing into the one before, causing a pile-up of humour that is an unexpected delight.

And it is not just one type of humour, I cannot even quantify the different types used, but it ranges from subtle sly comments that make you nod knowingly, a subtle wink, followed by a comment that can only lead to a belly laugh. There are smutty references, innuendos, in your face, subtle, satire, pastiche - there is a running plot lifted from Blade Runner that could be called a highlight of the book, only the whole novel is a highlight.

This future where Earth has spread into space, diversified into different sub-types of humanity is reminiscent of Gordon R Dickson's Dorsai novels; but taken in different directions. Whatever wars and events have happened that have caused this seem to have either reset the British back to the time of Empire, or an alternative reality where it never fell. Whatever it might be it is a minefield for nonstop laughs.

And don't even get me started on the Aliens the Ghast - just another brilliant creation that works...

In with all this there is some nice observations too. There is a moment when aliens we see as barbaric discuss humanity and we see things from the opposite angle. It is only a line or two but an eye opener.

I could go on and on about how entertaining Frost's debut is, but the fact that I read it in under a week should be all you need to know - especially when you study my recent reading pace. 

Go on, read it. If you need a distraction, if you want a laugh, this one should do it for you.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Next: The War Gate by Chris Stevenson


----------



## Perpetual Man

There is another book to add to the above list in the form of *Fade to Black by Francis Knight* It's published on 26th February by Orbit


----------



## Perpetual Man

I finished it a few days ago, but illness has kept me from moving on with the reading:

*** (Three stars)

This is a good novel.

But it is a hard one to review. Why? Well at the start of the year I set myself a different challenge with my reading, deciding that every book in my current TO READ pile (with one or two exceptions), were all going to be novels by writers that frequent or frequented a certain site/forum of which I am a member. Now this meant that a lot of the books were going to be traditionally published, but some were going to be self published in the various ways available.

This is the first of the latter.

The story is quite straightforward and I'd even say simple, but trying to describe it is not as easy as it seems. A War Gate is something that can be opened and used by certain individuals, by using portals in our world as access points, they can pass into a kind of warp space, travelling through the medium if interconnecting doors to other places and with practice time. The War Gate though is a particular case that is a means through which justice might be served.

Right our main protagonist Avy is one such individual. She has been brought up by her uncle and aunt after her mother is executed for the death of her husband (Not Avy's father incidentally).

But was her mother guilty? If not who was? Can Avy learn not just about her ability with the gates, but about her own past, restore balance for a great injustice and discover just who the mysterious priest was that in visiting her mother seemed to set all the events in motion?

The story itself works well, it is original and is a mixture of things - partly mystery, partly romance, partly mythological and held together with a nice bit of Science Fantasy. The central idea is strong, the characters work well and are likeable and risible depending on their role in proceedings. The author is no scared to kill off characters and change the status quo, all which is in good standing to the story. One really enjoyable example is when the main characters Avy and Sebastian buy a mass of new furniture for their home only to lose it all when the thing burns down 12 hours later. It makes you think what was the point of all thta buying - but then that is real life. People go ahead and buy things, they've got no idea what is going to happen just around the corner!.

I worked the whodunnit part of the story out about halfway through, but it might have been just one of those blips where a given person just clicks, because it is not that obvious and the character of The Wax Man is worth a mention simply because he is a brilliantly grotesque creation.
So it is a story worth reading, but the actual production of the book - you can tell it is not traditionally published. It could have done with a few more proof readings as there were a number of basic mistakes that I noticed (that being said traditional publishing makes their fair share); and the whole thing felt to me as though it needed a little more polishing.

As it stands the book is a good book, and I'd read more by the same author.

But with a bit more polishing it could have been a great book. 

For a first time attempt though it shows promise and talent.


----------



## Perpetual Man

And next:


----------



## Perpetual Man

A run of family related illnesses has cut my reading down to a minimum, and that combined with work getting far too busy has slowed me right down, so apologies to Thaddeus for taking time to get through the book. That might make it look as though I did not enjoy it, but I did, very much (I read most of it in the last five days, so that should tell you a lot!)

**** (Four Stars)



This is another self-published book so it requires a slightly different mindset when it comes to reviewing it. 


Right, firstly the actual formatting of the book. As this seems to be a genuine issue with self published work it is something that needs addressing with each individual case. Whether it comes down to lack of professional editing or just bad luck. In this instance Bane of Souls is remarkable well put together. It works nicely in the Kindle format and is easy to read. I noticed a few grammatical errors and the like in the first chapter, but after that they seemed to vanish – whether this is down to me being so grabbed by the story that I just flew by them or they actually disappeared I do not know.


The story: The town of Highford suffers a string of nasty murders, including some of it's most important or powerful members. But when it becomes apparent who or what is responsible, the stakes are raised and the question seems to be whether the town can survive.


This book thoroughly entertained me, it was well written, with a good story idea and a lot of interesting characters. The main thrust of the story was a gripping one and once I found the time to read I flew through it. If there is as a problem it is in the fact that the author intoroduces too many plot strands, and in order to serve them well the book could have been a little longer.


That being said the world is incredibly well constructed. By keeping it confined to one city White is able to give us a good feel of the town, but because of the mix of other nationals present, we also get a good feel for the wider and country, and indeed the world beyond.


There is a system of magic in place and White uses it wisely, if slightly differently. His is a feel of a world where magic is extremely powerful, with hints that it could be nigh on unstoppable if used against normal folks, but the way in which it isn't is understated and believable. One of the biggest reasons being that the mages are just too human.


White is very brave with his characters, prepared to kill even the seemingly most central ones with a casual disregard which is both shocking and upsetting – a testament to his creativity. 


The story seems to have ended on a number of occasions only to pick up and continue again, and when this happens you feel that he might just be trying to keep the story going for the hell of it, but as it unfolds it feels logical and natural, so it works.


As a read it is fast paced, fun and entertaining. What more could you want?


----------



## Perpetual Man

It seems as though the self publishing side of The Chrons is coming to the fore at the moment, even though they are outnumbered by the mainstream, it is those that are coming up with the random selection process. As such next up is:


----------



## Perpetual Man

My reading still seems to be on the slow at the moment, but I am still going....

*** (Three Stars)

The third book I have read that is self published and it should be noted that this one is probably the most polished and well edited of the lot. It is a Science Fiction tale that deals with a future that sees the Earth having being left behind, mankind has taken to the stars, and various Empire's and differing planetary systems have brought different societies into existence.

But there is something going on, pirates seem to becoming braver and more aggressive but just who they are and where they are from is one of the biggest question, only followed by can they stopped?

The book is exceptionally well written, with a wealth of futuristic technologies and worlds on display. It is perhaps one of the best things about the book that Poore does not dwell too much on the details of these things, he gives you what you need to know without dragging down without the nitty-gritty.

This adds to the feeling of reading a bigger book because by the time you get to the end you think there is so much there, more than could have been squeezed into it.

I did not find myself connecting with any of the characters, so the feel of them being under threat was diminished, but that could have been just me.

So, with that being said, the book got better as it went on and all the different factions began to settle down in my head. 

The rating reflects that this type of novel is not my normal preference, so in many ways it was not going to appeal to me on the larger scale. That being said, the last few pages really drew me in and by the end I did actually want to know more. (Not to mention the fact that upon reflection I started to recognise more and more brilliant ideas within the text.) With that said I'd consider reading more once my current reading experiment is at an end!


----------



## chopper

well thank ee very muchly Perp!  i'm honoured! no, seriously, that's the best compliment i think i could receive. (& reminds me: ED4 is still stuck in orbit somewhere... once HKV is finally out of the way, i think i'll be making a concerted effort to carry on the Dance.)


----------



## Perpetual Man

It seems that against all the odds that despite the fact there are a majority of traditionally published books it seems the self published ones keep coming up, so next I have The Source Book 1 by William G Gee


----------



## Perpetual Man

chopper said:


> well thank ee very muchly Perp!  i'm honoured! no, seriously, that's the best compliment i think i could receive. (& reminds me: ED4 is still stuck in orbit somewhere... once HKV is finally out of the way, i think i'll be making a concerted effort to carry on the Dance.)



That's good, because I feel it is something that is well worth reading. In addition to the reviews I'll probably have a few things to say about what I have read at the end (All nice) but I'm sure you will be pleased!


----------



## Perpetual Man

I'll state the following here and in the other thread, just to make sure it is out there:

The reviews are going to stop appearing in the main forum section of the Chrons and should, all being well start appearing on the front page.

I will however be posting here what book is up next, and I will provide links to the reviews as they become available.

I hope that makes sense.

Any comments on the reviews may be made there or here.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I've just finished reading *The Source by* _William G. Gee (Billhafan)_

The review should be up soon, next up:

*The King of Thorns
by Mark Lawrence*


----------



## Perpetual Man

And the link to the review of The Source is:

The Source


----------



## Perpetual Man

Finished King of Thorns, which I really enjoyed, review should be here soon.

Next (Chosen at random as always):


----------



## Perpetual Man

And thanks to Brian, the review is now up:

King of Thorns


----------



## Perpetual Man

The updated list as it stands at the moment, with those read and reviewed removed and those still waiting, or added remaining: 

Alchemist of Souls - Anne Lyle

Undercurrents - Thomas M Grimes

Urbis Morpheos - Stephen Palmer

The Hidden Stars - Madeleine Howard (Teresa Edgerton)

Simon and the Wardrobe of Destiny - Ellis Jackson

The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie 

Brass Man - Neal Asher

Dragon's Tongue - Laura J Underwood

Imperial Assassin - Mark Robson

*City of Masks - Mary Hoffman* Currently reading

The Noise Within - Ian Whates

The Empress Graves - E J Tett

Fade to Black - Frances Knight

Adrift on the Sea of Rains - Ian Sales

If there is any writer not on the list who has a published/self published book and would like it added, let me know.


----------



## Perpetual Man

The review for Stravaganza is up here: Stravaganza: City of Masks

And next up is:


----------



## Mouse

(Am I allowed to post in here?) Too late...

I've got City of Masks to read, Perp. Glad you enjoyed it! You've bumped it up my reading list.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Mouse said:


> (Am I allowed to post in here?) Too late...
> 
> I've got City of Masks to read, Perp. Glad you enjoyed it! You've bumped it up my reading list.



That's the whole point of the thread Mouse, it's nice when people comment!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Imperial Assassin was a very enjoyable read and the review is now up:

Imperial Assassin

Next up is:


----------



## Perpetual Man

The review for Dragon's Tongue is now up:

Dragon's Tongue by Laura J Underwood


----------



## Perpetual Man

Ironically the next book is also the latest one added to the list, so the sneaky Ian Sales jumps the queue thanks to random number generation!


----------



## Perpetual Man

I don't want anyone to think that I've suddenly accelerated my reading speed, but I've finished the above. (It's a nice short one.)

The review is up here: Adrift on the Sea of Rains by Ian Sales


----------



## Perpetual Man

And a quick roll of the random generators informs me that the next book is going to be:


----------



## Perpetual Man

The review for* Alchemist of Souls* is now up:

Alchemist of Souls Review

Apologies (especially to Anne) if the review is not up to my normal standard. Recent events have given me a bit of a metaphorical kicking. 

Next up:


----------



## Perpetual Man

And finished, really, really liked this as a lot of people thought I would, so the review is up:

The Blade Itself Review

And I'll discover what I'm going to read a bit later


----------



## Perpetual Man

A bit later in the day, and the random number generators have done their stuff.

Next up will be:




Better known as Chrons member The Tom G


----------



## Perpetual Man

Finished Undercurrents and really enjoyed it, an excellent and well presented read. The review can be found Here


----------



## Perpetual Man

And this is going to be followed by: 




Madeline Howard a nom de plume for our very own Teresa Edgerton


----------



## Perpetual Man

With I Brian's decision to (rightly) remove the front of the Chrons (the place where all the reviews went - they're now going to be in the body of the forums) it suddenly occurred to me that all the reviews that were to with this specific thread might have gone missing. Brian has imported them to the community but... well as I've checked and the links still work.

I'll start posting the reviews here again when I finish the next book (there could be a delay as I'm trying to catch up on other things).

That is if there are still any of the Chrons writers still keeping an eye on the thread!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Yup.


----------



## Parson

Me too!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Thanks guys.

I'm really looking forwards to your book Stephen (but I'm looking forward to them all), there is something about the title though that just reeks of cool.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

D'you mean _Urbis Morpheos_ ?

Got some "interesting" reviews...


----------



## Perpetual Man

Now that makes even more intriguing...


----------



## Perpetual Man

At the start of last year, I set myself a challenge.
To be honest I thought I would fly through it and be finished well before the end of the year. I haven’t.
The challenge was to read books by Chronicles authors and review them in the same manner as I do the writing challenges.
At the time of writing, 1st January 2014 I managed to read 16 books in the entirety of the last year, one of which was not by a Chrons author.
I had fully expected to be reading material from my ever growing book pile again by now, and the fact that I am not is not really I wanted to be. But life, and death have the habit of getting in the way and I cannot argue.
The whole process was not meant to carry into a second year, but it does not seem fair to the other authors to not finish, and combined with the fact that I have really enjoyed most of what I have read it seems silly to do anything else but continue.
So looking back what can I say? 
All the authors had to be members of Chronicles, whether active or quiet, it did not matter whether they were traditionally published or self-published; a physical format or e-book. All that mattered was that they had to have been written by someone on Chrons. I think I got one from each author as it stood at the start of the year with one added over the course of time.
As a whole I enjoyed the books. I am not going to pick a favourite because in one way or another they all stood out, all were magnificent and I enjoyed reading them. Except one. But that is something that has been talked about and I’ll leave it alone. 
There is something about each of the books that I have looked forwards to and each in its own way has delivered so far, and I cannot help but look forward to the next couple of books, I just hope I can increase my reading speed somehow!
I find that my ‘must read’ authors list has been increased by doing this as a number of the books were so enjoyable that I want to read more, and having lost a ‘must read writer’ (an author whose books gets read as soon as it is published), with the conclusion of the Wheel of Time, I find that there might be a replacement waiting in the wings. 
I’m currently reading The Hidden Stars by Madeline Howard (Teresa Edgerton) and really enjoying it, despite the time it has taken me to read it! 
So I begin 2014 carrying on where I left off, but with the thought that I might change the rules a little as the year goes on.
As an aside just a reminder that in addition to the books by Chronicles writers, there are a series of small Chapbooks published by Spectral Press included in the pile – they’re only 20 pages or so each, and Spectral has a thread… that’s my excuse. And there is one book by one of my favourite writers included – Robin Hobb, which will be replaced by another when it is chosen. (Each book is chosen at random, using a random number generator).
Finally while this is still ongoing if anyone has a book published, or publishes something themselves and wants it added to the list, just let me know.


----------



## Perpetual Man

It might look as though it has taken a little while for me to read this book, but in all honestly I only really turned my attention to it at the start of the year, so it's only been about two weeks. Which is good for me.

*The Hidden Stars by Madeline Howard*

Right firstly, me being me, I did not like some of the names in this story. The author draws heavily on celtic names and my mind goes blank when I try to rponounce them. But this is just a little thing, and it is not all of the names, a couple of them are really superb.

More seriously the story itself is a typical fantasy set up, with a dark force beginning to move against the world and the desperate main characters oing their best to save the world. Of course this a pattern that a lot of books follow and as in all cases it is the way the story is told that makes the difference. 

In this instance the evil force is well advanced, already in a position of power and it is the rest of the unconquered world that are doing their best to overthrow the rule of someone who has become so powerful that she is almost a goddess walking the world. When a child is born that might just be the saviour of the world it becomes a race against time, as the evil forces try and destroy her, while the good try to save, culminating in a dramatic and incredibly well written showdown on a mountaintop. And all this is in the opening few chapters.

The Hidden Stars introduces and paints a picture of a rich fantasy world, with some compelling and interesting characters, not to mention an excellent story that draws the reader in and keeps them reading. Parts of the writing amost feel as though it is being delivered in a conversational tone, making it feel more intimate. 

There is not, as is often the case overlong novel, instead it is the right mix of history, magic and conflict, that tells its story wonderfully, giving a world that feels well developed and drawn perfectly giving the right amount of background and depth to mak it feel real without dragging it down.

An excellent, enjoyable read that definately  leaves you wanting more. A sequel that will be read.

Madeline Hward is a pen name of Teresa Edgerton, one of the mods here on Chrons. She has written a number of books under the name we are more familiar with, including Goblin Moon, which is a magnificent novel and would taken some doing to beat. This one does not do it, quite, but it is an excellent read all the same and well worth a look. It was, however, quite hard to get hold of a digital copy in the UK.


----------



## Perpetual Man

As I'm sure I have mentioned elsewhere in the thread, I snuck in one book by a none-chrons writer, and as I choose my readig books totally at random it has worked out that this one has jumped into pole position for the next read. 

So Renegade's Magic by Robin Hobb will be next.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Teresa will be pleased with that review!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Stephen Palmer said:


> Teresa will be pleased with that review!



I hope so!


----------



## Perpetual Man

I've just finished Renegade's Magic 

Review here

And shall be (probably) recommence with the project


----------



## Perpetual Man

And after a night and a little play with the dice I can say that next up will be





I've been intrigued by the name of this one since I first saw it, so am looking forwards to it immensely

Of course Stephen Palmer is an active member of Chrons, who goes with the cunning user name of Stephen Palmer...


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Well, I wish you luck with that one!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Stephen Palmer said:


> Well, I wish you luck with that one!



Wellll... I've only had time to read the first couple of pages, and I've really enjoyed it.


----------



## Parson

*Perp,

*There seems to be a problem with your link. I've tried two browsers and two computers and cannot make the connection.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Hmmm, thanks for letting me know Parson, I'll try and correct it!

Review

That seems to have done it. I hope. Let me know if not.


----------



## Parson

Works well! Nice comprehensive review.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Stephen Palmer said:


> Teresa will be pleased with that review!




Yes, indeed.  Thanks very much for the review!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Parson said:


> Works well! Nice comprehensive review.





Teresa Edgerton said:


> Yes, indeed.  Thanks very much for the review!



Thanks Parson.

A pleasure Teresa, as was reading the book, and I'm looking forward to the next.

In fact that gives me a moment to mention one of the problems with doing this little experiment, I've enjoyed so many of these books that I want to read more.

This will mean a lot more on the already overflowing to read pile.

You are all far too talented.


----------



## Perpetual Man

And I have finished Urbis Morpheos...

The Review:

Where do you begin to review a book like this?

To begin with it goes without saying that this not the normal type of book that I would pick up to read, although strangely enough, one of the books that is mentioned in the introduction (Crescent City Rhapsody by Kathleen Ann Goonan) is one that I have read, so perhaps there is a precedent.

One of the main things that struck me as I read through the novel was the sheer amount of imagination that has been thrown into Urbis Morpheos. Most imaginative fiction requires a vast amount of creative energy in it, but this ratches things up another notch. It is wildly, insanely creative on a level that is simply stunning.

It is a novel that makes the reader earn its delights, making you concentrate as you read, not just to follow the two major intwining plots, but to absorb the depth of detail sunk into a far future Earth that is both breathtaking and nightmarish at the same time.

Set in in a (very) far distant future, it shows a world that has been torn apart by the relentless progression of machine against nature. Where the Earth has been torn apart, with nano-technology running rampant, turning the planet into a dystopian place with no one sure what should be the right dominant force, nature or technology?

It is a world where knowledge can be absorbed through the ingestion of mushrooms (for the biologicals) and through technological wrealities (for the constructed), each side convinced that their is the natural way forward, so society sits in a precarious balance.

The world it takes place in is a wondrous, terrible place filled with incredibly named places and artifacts, characters that conjure the strangest of images in the minds eye, with names that are as complicated as they are delightful as you pronounce them. 

As stated above this is two tales, one of Psolilai and the other of psolilai (now you begin to see how it requires concentration). Both are women on a mission to try and find their way through the world of Urbis Morpheos, to come to terms with all the things that are arrayed against them, and bring balance to the environment of their world. But of course just to add to the confusion one might be dreaming of the other, but which one is the dream and which the reality is not easy to discern. Even more confusing the characters they interact with, companions on their journeys and otherwise have the same names, the same relationships, are in fact the same people translocated between the realities. Add to this the fact that jumping between the two characters seems to jump to different places in their journeys, it becomes dreamlike.

In both cases the protagonists seem to be flawed to make mistakes and the conundrum is something that is not really resolved until the end of the book, which is the way thing should be.

Ultimately the title of the world in which they struggle might be the biggest help of all: Urbis Morpheos, which translates into City of Dreams.

Reading this was an apt reminder of why it is sometimes a good thing to read utside of your regular comfort one, because it opens you to something else. The book is a very enjoyable read, something a little bit different and a showcase for a talent and an imagination that is extraordinary.


----------



## Mouse

Nice review, Perp, sounds good!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Mouse said:


> Nice review, Perp, sounds good!



Thanks Mouse, and start quaking 




This little beauty is up next.  (although I might take a few days to try and diminish the comic pile a little before I start)


----------



## Mouse

Ah, you don't have to read that'n! I'm editing it at the mo. (I say at the mo, I mean I started it and then got distracted doing something else. Oops).


----------



## Perpetual Man

T'was on the list and its number came up....


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Thank you for your review, P.M. 

Authors should never reply to their reviews, but here, as a Chronner, I'm in a slightly different situation, so hopefully a few comments won't go amiss...

_Urbis Morpheos_ was always going to be my most challenging book for the reader, I knew that from the start. I wouldn't blame anyone who couldn't finish it. But at the time of writing (1998-2006 over three drafts) it's what I was drawn to. I like to read books where you don't realise what going on "underneath the narrative" until after a couple of reads, which is one reason I like Gene Wolfe.

The novel is currently only available as a HB from PS Publishing. Later in the year I hope to have the ebook available from Infinity Plus, and also the second and concluding volume _Astra Gaia_, which relates what happens to Gularvhen after his conceptual victory...


----------



## Perpetual Man

As I said I really enjoyed it, appreciating as good as well as something different to my norm.

The fact that there is going to be a sequel, means that I will have to add it to the mountain I call a too read pile.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

It was written, re-written, then re-re-written at the same times as UM. It's not really a sequel, more a "what happened next" kinda thing. (An addendum...?)


----------



## Perpetual Man

And the review for The Empress Graves is here!

It might seem as though I have taken an age to read it but I have been catching up with some comic related material, and only started it about a week ago, honest.

*The Empress Graves*


This book is the second part of a young adult trilogy collectively known as the Malinas trilogy, written by E J Tett. The books were self published a few years ago and are currently undergoing a little rewrite, so it is hard to comment on something that is in a state of flux.

Here we have the second story that is centred around Sorrel a young girl that is the chosen one of her people. Having already won a decisive battle for the kingdom in the first book, this one sees her facing a new threat, in the form of the deliciously named Millicent Graves, a former follower, now styling herself Empress.

Here she and her army of Grey Men, seemingly undead creatures, swarm across the country determined to take the kingdom and find the secret power at its heart. It appears that she has one other surprise, Sorrel might have a dragon on her side, but so too does the self styled Empress - and when there is a vision in play that shows Sorrel dead things get really interesting.

The book is simply written, as one would expect for a young adult book, and there are places where you recognise that Tett herself has grown and might do things differently today. But as a whole the book works beautifully. For me it felt a little relaxed at the beginning, but it delivers on the climax with a seemingly unstoppable army swarming over overwhelmed defenders.

And this is not a book that makes sure the good guys win and live happily ever after, there is genuine loss along the way, including some major characters, which gives the feeling that no one is safe, and anyone might die. 

By the time you reach the end, the story has become a real page turner, and really well executed, with a final line that leaves you no option but to read the final book in the series.

_E J Tett is better known on these forums as Mouse, a sound regular who takes part in all fun and mayhem here available._


----------



## Perpetual Man

Next up we have:


----------



## Mouse

Perpetual Man said:


> And the review for The Empress Graves is here!



That wasn't long! Very speedy, Perp.

And thank you! I thought you'd think it'd suck. It will be better, when I get round to finishing the rewrite.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I remember you said that the Barbarian's Key was the best one because it was the one that you had written most recently. I'm looking forwards to it.

When I eventually get around to it.


----------



## Mouse

And Boneman beta'd it for me.


----------



## Perpetual Man

And another one bites the dust...

Simon and the Wardrobe of Destiny

This is a tricky book to review, because on the one hand I loved it. It was a great fun read that was entertaining throughout. But there were places where it just seemed to grate. It might just have been my sense of humour clashing with the writers, but there were parts of the book where it was (intentionally) funny, while others read as straight fantasy and the seriousness clashed. There were also a number of basic mistakes (spellings mostly) that escaped the proof reading, one of the pitfalls of self-publishing.

That being said the story itself is a good fun read, following the adventure of young loser Simon, a man for whom everything seem to work out negatively. A bad job, fired from said job, a girlfriend who is happy to dump him and so it goes. 

Until he stumbles on a small bedsit, the strange old woman who lives there, and a cat that seems to be something a bit more than just a cat, as well as being as grumpy as sin; and, of course, the wardrobe.

Thrown through a portal Simon is thrown into a fantasy world, populated by orcs, dwarves, Forresters and a delicious take on elves innit. It’s a place where Simon is even more out of his depth than normal, but just by being the anachronism, the piece that does not fit, he triggers a series of events that spiral out of control, and perhaps will help him find himself, the hero within, and he might just win the heart of a girl as well.

It’s fun, full of potential, and apart from the humour - it should have gone all out funny or serious throughout - an excellent engaging read.

Also worth mentioning is the introduction in which the author describes how he wrote the book and the tools he used to do it, not to mention the offer he leaves open for other writers. Thought provoking and interesting it might be a sign of one of the futures of self-publishing.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Next up:


----------



## Perpetual Man

As Queen once sang, Another One Bites the Dust!

I did not know what I was going to think of this SF novel by Ian Whates but from the moment I started it just clicked. There was something about the style that just appealed to me and that was something that started winning me over before the story really kicked in.

In some ways it reminded me of Peter F Hamilton, although not as big, which may well be considered a good thing. A futuristic universe where the technology in play is big, and fun, the kind of thing the inner child in you feels is just ‘cool.’ And to be honest, if I were ever going to try and write SF like this it is the kind of things I would love to play around with (in a totally different way).

It is a tale of a humanity straining to make progress, of talking guns, integrated AI and humans, of big ideas that work well, and at the core of the story that slowly draws everyone together is a mysterious ship, The Noise Within appearing out of nowhere and  conducting acts of piracy while trying to recruit crew.

It is a great read, fast paced, while not overdoing the detail, giving the reader just enough to maintain interest, tell them what they need to know and moving the story on to a gripping conclusion while hitting hard with enough threads remaining to be picked up in the sequel, without hitting the reader over the head, demanding they return for the follow up.

Well written, well thought out, at some point I will be picking up that sequel.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Next up, and outside the Chrons author remit is What Gets Left Behind, one of the Chapbooks from Spectral Press. This one is written by Mark West and gets included because, tenuously Spectral Press has a thread here on the network.

It's only a chapbook anyway so should not take that long.


----------



## Perpetual Man

As it might have been noticed, I am closing in on the end of this little project.

I had hoped it would have been done in a year and at this point it is nearly a year and a half.  Not that this is a bad thing, I have enjoyed doing it and have really enjoyed the majority of the books. 

But it leads me to the next thing which is where do I go from here.

Obviously I have a big pile of books that grows regularly and I am ready to go back to that. But at the same time I realise there are more books by Chronicles members, sequels etc., that I either have or would like to read.

On top of this I see there is now a self promotion thread for self published writers on the site, and some of them I have not read hich makes me feel as though the task I set myself is incomplete.

Basically: where do I go from here?

I have a vague idea, but at this point I have a feeling that this thread might not become as deelict as I thought.


----------



## thaddeus6th

You could always read Journey to Altmortis and/or Sir Edric's Temple 

Many thanks for doing this. Hopefully you enjoyed the list, and helped to point potential readers towards books they might like.


----------



## Perpetual Man

It has been a pleasure. And I mean that.

And in that huge pile of books I have to read you know Journey is waiting....


----------



## Perpetual Man

What has to be one of the fastest turnarounds ever, I have finished What Get's Left Behind (no review as it is not a Chrons author - although there is one on Goodreads)

Next up is, by our own Francis Knight, better known around here as Kissmequick, instigator of the Sekrit Santa Challenge





There will be a delay in my starting to read it as I'm tied up with work for Mr. Compton. It's great being able to blame him eh?


----------



## Stephen Palmer

London is still hairy, Tim...


----------



## Perpetual Man

Don't remind me. The biggest 'problem' with doing this exercise has been realising how many of our little communities authors I want to keep reading. When I start re-arranging the next run of reading material, I'm going to start building up those books. 

It's going to bankrupt me 

But it'll be worth it


----------



## Perpetual Man

And I have now finished Fade to Black by Francis Knight, known around here as the instigator of the Sekrit Santa challenge and as Kissmequick.

Here is the review:

Fade to Black is a book that is not going to be to everyone’s taste. And that is fair enough, it different enough to stand out from a lot of the fantasy out there. For myself though, I liked the style, liked the characters, the ideas and the story. So with that in mind there was no way I was not going to enjoy it.

Rojan Dizon is a man who finds people in the city of Mahala, something he is particularly good at, partially because he is a low level pain mage. Someone who can draw power from pain - either their own or that inflicted upon others. It is also one of those things that he hides. But when his niece is kidnapped he is driven to find her, forced deeper into the city uncovering secret after secret as he goes.

Mahala is a superb creation, dark and grim and becoming darker the further Dizon descends. It is powered uniquely and has a history that is described well without going into too much detail. It has the feeling of being on the edge of both fantasy, science fiction and steampunk.

The characters are well drawn, although perhaps on occasion they change a little too quickly, but then as you read on you find that there is a good reason for it. Knight is very good at giving the reader enough information without treating them like idiots and spelling it all out in detail.

Dizon himself makes an intriguing lead character, certainly not a standard hero, but one well worth investing in. And coming back to in future novels. Some of the things he discovers on his descent through the city are close to brilliance - the ‘glow’ that powers the city is as disturbing as it is clever; and how it all ties together nicely is both the strongest part of the novel, and perhaps in some ways, the weakest. Maybe some of the twists and surprises could have been left for future volumes.

All told though, if you want to read something that has it’s own identity, without committing to a series, something self contained then this is an excellent choice. But if you decide you wish to revisit Dizon and Mahala then there are more...


----------



## Perpetual Man

And next up we have:


----------



## Perpetual Man

For the first time I have not had to roll the mystical book choosing dice.

As things stand this is the last book in the pile I started in January 2013, all written by Chrons members.

Since then there are a few more writers who have come to light, generally on the self published front, but there are more getting close or who have actually crossed over to the traditionally published front.

Once I've finished this, I'll decide just what I am going to do.


----------



## Perpetual Man

And here is the review:

Before I go into the review of this book something has to be said: when choosing a book to read, only an idiot would pick up a later book in a series without having read the earlier ones first. Guess what that makes me?

Keeping the above in mind I think one of the problems that I had with the early part of this novel is the torrent of information I had to absorb. Saying that Asher’s universe is big, does not do it justice it is a masterwork of the imagination - but having to try and come to terms of it was hard going.

This is where not starting at the beginning has an effect. Had I read the first book I am sure everything there would have been a competent lead in to a very well thought out and advanced universe and I would have been able to sail through the books easily. Instead I was thrown in the deep world and had to doggy-paddle as I tried to catch up. Once I had done so though I found myself enjoying the book immensely. Asher has created a universe that is rich in detail and technology that twists the mind with it’s concepts and pure invention. A society ruled my Artificial Intelligences that have as much personality as the humans around them. Humans, if they can be called that, who have the chance to live forever, able to move between bodies, cloned or artificially created things called Golems.

The novel is the home of many characters, but at it’s core there are two characters, Ian Cormac and the titular Brass Man, Mr. Crane. Of course there are others, from some of the incredible AI controlled space ships, characters in their own right Jack Ketch and Jerusalem being two that spring to mind, various living or formally living or artificially living members of the Polity; and I suppose the true villain of the piece Skellor a human now enmeshed with an ancient alien technology. 

Crane is fascinating a near unstoppable killing machine apparently made of brass (it’s just his skin really), and unique agent Cormac, someone who appears to be growing into something a lot more than a simple human. The metallic Golem is something that has had his mind broken, turning him into a near unstoppable killing machine. But there is a slim chance that he may be made whole. Again most of the characters have come from earlier books, and perhaps joining the story here diminishes the whole experience.

As a whole the book is a magnificent read, I just wish I had started at the beginning of the series....


----------



## Perpetual Man

And there it is. A bit behind schedule but I have finished the initial challenge I set myself and read one book by each author who has or is a member of the Chrons. That includes self-published and traditionally published writers.

As a whole I am pleased to say it has been a very rewarding experience. I enjoyed almost all of what I read with only one book giving me any amount of trouble.

Perhaps, obviously some of the self published works were more prone to small errors - spellings a slight mis-format here and there, but there was nothing that distracted from the over all pleasure I received from reading these novels.

In many ways it is kind of sad that I have come to the end. I will now be moving back to my normal, swollen book pile and wondering if I will ever finish it, but I will be adding some more books to it, by various authors here on the Chrons who made me want to read more. (Damn you all!!! )


----------



## Ursa major

Now I'm not interrupting your flow, I must say that it's unfortunate that you started that Asher series with Brass Man. But having said that, there are things in the earlier books that can be confusing. The joy of the series is that, by the end, it all comes, and fits, together.


----------



## Perpetual Man

A few final comments, those books that surprised me or really stood out.

Francis Knight's (Kissmequick) Fade to Black was something that I found very different, but really appealing.  

E J Tett (Mouse) Malinas series was an enjoyable read, not least of which was seeing how she has grown since her earlier book in the series.

Stephen Palmer's Urbis Morpheos - unlike anything I have ever read, something that twist the imagination in on itself and back again.

The King of Thorns by Mark Lawrence someone who could easily become a favourite author. If his first novel was the one that caught my attention this is the one that held it.

Simon and the Wardrobe of Destiny by Ellis Jackson - although fun, it was the brave idea he talks about his introduction that made me think.

I could go on for all the books, but for now I'll stop....


----------



## Perpetual Man

Ursa major said:


> Now I'm not interrupting your flow, I must say that it's unfortunate that you started that Asher series with Brass Man. But having said that, there are things in the earlier books that can be confusing. The joy of the series is that, by the end, it all comes, and fits, together.



Thanks Ursa, that makes me look forwards to reading some more, which leads me to:


----------



## Perpetual Man

Who will be joining the to read pile at some point:

As he mentioned it at the top of the page, Stephen Palmer, E J Tett, Madelaine Howard (That's Teresa Edgerton), Neal Asher (back to the beginning methinks), Thaddeus White (I already have one to read so...), Anne Lyle, Mark Lawrence, Joe Abercrombie, Ian Whates, Steven Poore, Francis Knight and Toby Frost.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Phew so is this thread redundant now? Well as I savage my pile that waits hidden in the recesses of my room (or try to) I've decided read ten books at a time. There will be certain things added to it - there will be one of small press publisher Spectral Press publication, one graphic novel and bowing to pressure from a Mr I. Fyre, his wife and my own Harry Potter will be joining the list. But I will also include at least one book by Chrons authors, and those I shall review here.

And I guess that's that.


----------



## Ice fyre

Told you we'd get you!


----------

